# 3,000 of the delightful jazyk!!



## Setwale_Charm

..which is normally said about a jelled tongue in Russian.. 
hopefully, our multilingual jazyk is not jelled yet and will continue to gratify us with his replies to numerous threads in various sections.


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns pelo seu terceiro marco, Jazyk. Ainda não acabei de me maravilhar com a vastidão do seu conhecimento de línguas! Especialmente impressionante em alguém que (adivinho) é bastante jovem.


----------



## Jana337

Jazyk má mlsný jazýček, a tak toho využijeme a popovídáme si o jídle. 

1. Co jím každý den?
2. Kam chodím skoro každý den?
 3. Které české sladké jídlo dělám nejčastěji?
4. Kde jsem obědvala s tetou?
5. Jak se jmenuje kuře, které už nikdy nebudu jíst?

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ . _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ . _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ . _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ . _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ .


----------



## Mangato

Parabéns pelos tres kilos. E que o humor nunca desapareça.


----------



## Denis555

Meus parabéns e continue sempre distribuindo conhecimento e nos ajudando. Um forte abraço!


----------



## Joannes

At last jazyk's number of posts exceeds the number of languages he speaks...  Congrats, jazyk, always a pleasure reading you.


----------



## Flaminius

博識と才気に満ちた投稿を三千件もありがとう、ヤジク殿。言語現象をとらえるあなたの鋭い観察眼と平易な解説は、常にわたくしの範とするところです。

これからもフォーラムがあなたの活躍によって、集合的知性を磨き、世界中の言語仲間を惹きつけることができますように。  \\ (ด^__^ด) //


----------



## cyanista

C O N G *Я* A T S !!!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Wow! You speak this many languages? I'm extremely impressed!!*

*No hay nada que puedo decirte... sólo puedo agredecerte toda la ayuda que nos das.*

*¡Felicidades jazyk por tus 3ooo posts y que vengan muchos más!*

*Cristina*


----------



## jazyk

Setwale_Charm, мой язык более жив, чем когда-либо. 

Outsider, tenho mais anos do que gostaria de ter e talvez bem menos do que você imagina (27).

Jano, jak bych věděl o Tobě takové osobní věci? 

Mangato, se fossem só três quilos! 

Denis555, às vezes acho que mais atrapalho do que ajudo. 

Johannes, hoe kan je zo zeker zijn dat ik 3000 talen niet ken? 

Flaminius, まだまだ。ボツカツの漢字博士はまだたくさん習わなければなりません。

Cyanista, what's that funny-looking R? Am I drunk or did Leonardo da Vinci write it? 

Cristina Moreno, ¿quizás el árabe sea el próximo? ¿Te ofreces para ayudarme?


----------



## cyanista

jazyk said:


> Setwale_Charm, мой язык более жив, чем когда-либо.


An almost perfect allusion. Did you mean "живее всех живых" by any chance?  


> Cyanista, what's that funny-looking R? Am I drunk or did Leonardo da Vinci write it?


That was supposed to be the first letter of your "name"!!! 


* Cheers and ... cheers ! 
*


----------



## jester.

Meinen Glückwunsch zu deinem dritten "Postiversary"


----------



## papillon

Joannes said:


> At last jazyk's number of posts exceeds the number of languages he speaks...


Oh come on, we don't actually know that that's true.

Знает Язык столько языков или не знает - науке это неизвестно. 
Поздравляю!!- в такой день многие из нас готовы стать *язычниками* (независимо от вероисповедания, или его отсутствия).


----------



## Nanon

How come Jazyk is still in singular?! Well, then, we should celebrate your message # 3001 instead, so that _jazyk _may remain in singular, at least in some of the languages you know!
Parabéns a você - ведь нельзя без парабенов (sem parabenos!!!)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pas de français dans ce congrats, ça manque ! 
Féloches, jazyk. Si l'on ne se croise pas, je te lis quand même de temps en temps.


----------



## Antpax

Hi Jazyk,

I know I am a bit late, but congratulations for your 3.000 and thank you for your help.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## panjabigator

Que guay, wey!



Joannes said:


> At last jazyk's number of posts exceeds the number of languages he speaks...  Congrats, jazyk, always a pleasure reading you.



Well, I don't know about the first part, as he does know quite a few languages...

But I will agree with the second part!  Always a pleasure to read your informative posts!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

cyanista said:


> An almost perfect allusion. Did you mean "живее всех живых" by any chance?


 
Do not forget *who* is generally referred to as "живее всех живых" here


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Nanon said:


> How come Jazyk is still in singular?!


 
Perhaps, he is not procreating sufficiently


----------



## jazyk

Setwale_Charm, I thought the comment about my jazyk was clear enough. 

Thank you, Jester, Papillon, Nanon, Karine_Fr, Antpax and Panjabigator.


----------



## Eugin

Wow , jazyk, I truly admire you and your hard work here. You are truly a source of inspiration for many of us.

You deserve all this recognition, and in so many languages!!! 
It´s amazing!!!!

Para tí, esto y mucho más . 

Saludos


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Carissimo Jazyk,

unisco la mia voce, nell'idioma di Dante, alle tante, e ben più autorevoli, che mi precedono. Talora, nella sconfinata ammirazione che nutro per la icasticità con la quale la tua vasta dottrina si esprime, sono preso dallo sconforto in ragione della pochezza delle mie conoscenze.
Ho anche una curiosità,che spero vorrai soddisfare....Ti capita di pensare in una qualche lingua che non sia la tua natia? O addirittura: hai dei sogni plurilinguistici?

Salve atque vale.
Mario.


____________________________

_*NEC SPE NEC METU*_


----------



## jazyk

Eugin and Nuevoestudiante, thank you, too.

Nuevoestudiante, penso nella lingua in cui capito di esprimermi in un dato momento (in questo caso l'italiano ). I sogni raramente me li ricordo, ma quando me li ricordo, a volte sono monolingui, bilingui oppure trilingui.


----------



## Jaén

Bueno, pues yo te felicito humildemente en solamente tres idiomas, preo igualmente con mucho afecto  

*FELICIDADES!

CONGRATULATIONS!        

 PARABÉNS!*

Alberto Jaén.​


----------



## housecameron

Jazyk, ma quanti secoli hai?  

Non puoi sapere tutte le lingue del mondo! Dicci la verità ... sei forse un ... _Highlander, o Guerreiro Imortal"?_ 

*«* Ne resterà soltanto uno! *» *
*«* There can be only one! *»*
*«* Es kann nur Einen geben!*»*
*«* Może zostać tylko jeden *»*
« Solo quedará uno »
« Un seul d’entre nous survivra »

Mi manca il portoghese .... l'aggiungi tu?

Complimenti!


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć Jazyk,

Moje (nieco spóźnione) gratulacje z okazji 3000+ ciekawych postów, które zawsze z przyjemnością się czyta. Miło Cię tu spotykać.  

Tomek


----------

